# She won't ball up



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

I've had my hedgehog Lulu since December now and everything is great I was just curious on one thing. I always see people taking pictures of their hedgies while they are balled up in their hands. Lulu will absolutely not do this which I thought was weird. I know she has the ability to, she got scared about a month back and she balled up so it's not cause she is over weight. I thought maybe she was quilling at first but she should be out of her major quilling now so i'm not sure.

Maybe she just doesn't like it? Anyways it's no big deal I was just curious


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds like you're a lucky guy .

They don't have to ball up, some (most) just do.

Shocktop doesn't ball up, unless I roll her on her back.


----------



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah she doesn't like to do it even if I roll her on her back haha. She's still perfect though


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am trying to sympathize, really, I am but I didn't even know hedgies had legs until I had Snarf for two weeks and just discovered - LO & BEHOLD!! - they have faces!!! Who knew?? :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman only balls up if I turn him around and upside down by mistake while scooping him up from his nap, but even that only lasts for 2 or 3 seconds. Apart from that, the little guy refuses to ball. Seems that some of them are just really comfortable with their environment and handlers and won't ball up unless they REALLY feel the need to.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My first hedgehog Vera Lee -never- balled up, even when put on her back, she'd kind of semi-ball but instantly do the "trying to flip myself" dance. Its rare, but some just don't do it. She'll probably be a very social girl like Vera was.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my first hedgie, Henry, almost never balls up. i have had him for 2+ years & i think he has balled up *maybe* 4 times in that time period. & i have had him since he was 3-4 weeks old. he's just social & very curious & not afraid of much. any time he does ball up, i try to get a pic since it is such a rare occurence!  at first i was worried too since he didn't do lots of normal hedgie things, but as he grew up, i realized it was just his way. so as long as your little one is healthy & it isn't b/c of obesity or another health issue (joints/muscles)...enjoy that you have a happy, outgoing hedgie. congrats to you & the intrepid Lula!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla hardly ever balls up (unless we're at the vets :roll: ). I just roll him out of his cuddle house & he lays there on his back, looking up at me, legs all akimbo.
I wouldn't be concerned about it at all - she sounds like a laid back hedgie.


----------



## ricky32 (Jan 26, 2011)

i think they ball up if they are scared 
dunno though
my hedgie only balls up when i flip her over and kinda make a growling sound lol


----------



## jdmccue2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm glad someone brought this up, my daughters hedgehog has never balled up, you can do ANYTHING to that little girl and she won't even so much as hiss at you! She is the only one I have ever had that won't do it. My daughter adores her, she takes her in her bed and Pie will sit in her lap while she reads books to her!


----------

